# Handle Bar Tape and Tripod Legs



## JPAZ (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all. 

I use Lenscoat tripod leg covers on my "big" tripod and could not be happier. But, using OpTech, Lenscoat, pipe insulation or other types of padding on my TQC-14 is just a bit too bulky and uses too much space when packing the legs in a carry-on bag. I've come across discussions by folks who use handle bar tape or tennis racket grip tape for leg covers and I'd think this would work for me.

So, specifically in any of you who have used tape, any recommendations on a variety or brand? Some have padding and some do not. Some are cork and some are cloth and some are plastic. Some seem to have a tacky substance on one side and some do not. Were I using this on my bicycle, the end caps are there to anchor the tape. On tripod legs, I've seen folks discuss gaffer tape or a drop of glue to anchor the end. 

Just looking for a few suggestions. My goal is just a bit of padding for when I carry the tripod over a shoulder and something to grab onto in wet conditions but not as much cushion as I use on the heavier / longer legs. The TQC-14 is CF so I don't need to worry as much about cold weather.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Jpaz. 
No idea on tape brand, but to finish, a turn of self amalgamating tape, sticks to itself like nothing else, basically non sticky to the touch, no adhesive coating, and is easily removed. A light dusting of talcum powder would kill any tacky feeling from the surface. 
This is what is usually used to cover the connections between coax cable and the lnb on a satellite dish to make them waterproof. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AUGS (Jul 16, 2016)

I would probably go with cycling handle bar tape as it will probably see the same type of handling and weather from a durability perspective.

For my bikes, I use either "Fizik" or "Lizard Skin" brand. Both have a thin strip of double sided tape for adhesion to the handlebars. To finish the bar tape, I just use pvc electrical insulation tape or similar. It makes it easier to remove and potentially rewind the tape if needed too. Both of these come with two tape lengths, perfect for wrapping two tripod legs for comfort over the shoulder.

On nearly all my bikes I use Fizik Performance Bar Tape. This is about 2mm thick, but offers good grip and a little padding.

The Lizard Skin is on my training bike (Lizard Skins DSP 3.2mm Bar Tape), and comes in an extra padded thickness of 3.2mm (about 1/8") with a bit more grip and texture. This is comfortable when I spend an hour or two on a stationary trainer over winter or when its raining too heavily to be on the road.

Interesting idea, I'd never thought of that. I have used cycling bar tape on my tennis racquet though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RGF (Jul 16, 2016)

A friend had "cork" handle bar tape. Seemed to work well. I have not investigated this so ...


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 6, 2016)

Brief follow up:

Got some "cork" handlebar tape and it seems to fit the bill well. Wrapped the upper leg section and finished it off with self amalgamating tape (thanks Valvebounce). While not as pristine as commercial products, it is comfortable, offers just enough padding, and a lot less bulky than any of the pre-made neoprene products. I wrapped 2 of the three legs and am all in for about $14.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 6, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jpaz.
> No idea on tape brand, but to finish, a turn of self amalgamating tape, sticks to itself like nothing else, basically non sticky to the touch, no adhesive coating, and is easily removed. A light dusting of talcum powder would kill any tacky feeling from the surface.
> This is what is usually used to cover the connections between coax cable and the lnb on a satellite dish to make them waterproof.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Or about 5cm of heat shrink tubing over the end of the handlebar tape......


----------



## pwp (Aug 6, 2016)

Tape tripod legs? ??? Never remotely considered the idea. Is there a point? Does it repel termites?

-pw


----------



## MiamiC70 (Aug 6, 2016)

Go to bike shop and they sell neoprene sleeves in various colors, diameters, textures for use on drop handlebars that will slide on. Use some hair spray on tubes when you slide on and once it dries they will stay in place.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 6, 2016)

Tried neoprene sleeves but just a bit too bulky. I have neoprene on my "big legs" but this is a travel tripod. I don't need anything because this is a CF tripod so I only wanted a little cushion.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2016)

I use the self fusing silicone tape to replace the rubber grips at the joints of my Benro Tripod. The junk ones that came with the tripod all fell off. I'm not sure I'd fool with taping the entire leg though. 

Finding some grip tape long enough might be a issue, You can find long lengths of self fusing tape, but its expensive.

I used some 1-1/2 wide tape like this.







https://www.amazon.com/X-Treme-Tape-TPE-XT2036ZLB-Silicone-Triangular/dp/B00HWROV0E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470535432&sr=8-1&keywords=silicone+rubber+tape+2+in


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's what I used (black handlebar tape and self amalgamating tape) -

https://www.rei.com/product/103130/xlc-cork-gel-bar-tape

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CGVEXS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

We'll see how it holds up but two of three legs wrapped for <$20, less bulk than any neoprene product I tried, and seems to do what I need.


----------

